# Billing Dosage for Euflexxa



## skorkfranks (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Monday morning Listers,

Does anyone know how much quantity you can bill Euflexxa for (e.g. we bill 48 units for Synvisc, etc.). One of our docs just started using Euflexxa so we've never billed for it before.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## cmartin_333 (Jul 25, 2011)

*J7323- Euflexxa*

Hello,

from my understanding Euflexxa comes in 3 pre-filled doses therefore you only bill the 
j7323  along with the injection code.  Euflexxa is given exactly 1 wk apart therefore the patient will have 3 sessions of Euflexxa injection.

my office bills for this quite often.

i hope this helps.

thanks,


----------



## skorkfranks (Jul 25, 2011)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! This is exactly what I was looking for. Once again, thanks!


----------

